# Documentation Guidelines



## kspwtoole@bellsouth.net (Jun 24, 2011)

We recently implemented the 1995 DG's with our providers for better compliance and to increase revenue.  In the meantime, the company purchased an EMR that calculates the level of service based on the 1997 DG's.  The software company is telling us they have no plans to customize their product for the 95 DG's because they are under the impression CMS will abandon the 95 DG's when ICD10 is implemented.  Has anyone heard this or have any references for verifying?


----------



## cheermom68 (Jun 24, 2011)

*1995 guidelines*

It is advised not to let the EMR determine E&M level because there is such a danger of over/under coding,  so it wouldn't really matter which guidelines the system uses.  
LeeAnn


----------



## LindaEV (Jun 24, 2011)

cheermom68 said:


> It is advised not to let the EMR determine E&M level because there is such a danger of over/under coding,  so it wouldn't really matter which guidelines the system uses.
> LeeAnn



I agree. Ours gives us the option of using either 95 or 97. The doctors caught on to the fact that when they changed it to 95 their codes were higher. We find that the system overcodes a lot.

To answer your question, no, I have not heard of the 95 guidelines going away.


----------

